# dovetail bit for CNC dovetails



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

does anyone know where to find one of these that is not almost $500?
it has a radius on the top end so there is not a gap in the corners.












thanks in advance


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Just curious why you need such a bit? My students and I cut dovetails using much more commonly available dovetails bits and don't have a problem with the top of the bit as we never cut deeper than the straight length of the blades. I'd love to see an example of where the bit you show is necessary. Sorry, but I can see why it would be expensive to make such a bit. 

4D


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You shouldn't be paying that much for a bit unless it is pcd coated (poly crystalline diamond) and I'm not sure that it would be warranted. I've been told that pcd bits require very high feed rates. You wouldn't be able to do that with a dovetail.


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> Just curious why you need such a bit? My students and I cut dovetails using much more commonly available dovetails bits and don't have a problem with the top of the bit as we never cut deeper than the straight length of the blades. I'd love to see an example of where the bit you show is necessary. Sorry, but I can see why it would be expensive to make such a bit.
> 
> 4D


i am looking for a way to cut dovetails and box joints flat on the bed. I only have 5 in of Z so I cant stand the boards on end. is there a way to do this without the dog bone corners?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Sebashtion Houston said:


> i am looking for a way to cut dovetails and box joints flat on the bed. I only have 5 in of Z so I cant stand the boards on end. is there a way to do this without the dog bone corners?


Vectric has a gadget for cutting dovetail joint with both halves laying flat. I've used it and can produce a relatively boring but orderly line of dovetails down a box side with no dogbone gap. Doesn't use a dovetail bit. Cuts tail slopes using a line row and the fluting toolpath. I Posted a photo here: Joints Anyone - Page 2 - PROBOTIX Seems as though I did a little file work after cutting to make a perfect fit. 

I know some CNCs just can't be easily modified for a place to clamp boards vertically. Having that ability opens up tremendous potential though. More example joints in the thread I linked to. Most have at least one half cut vertically or at an angle under the bit. 

4D


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Try this place

Onsrud Router Bits, Onsrud Cutter CNC Router bits – 36-00


----------

